# My 120G Inhabitants.....



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

At least the larger ones.

Ladies & Gentlemen I would like you to meet "Potsy"!

























Potsy is my Potters Angel. The most beautiful one I have ever seen. I could not resist bringing it home from the store.

Now, I think some of you will remember my friend and yours......"Nas"









And the wonderful "Sailor" of the group!










And lest we forget "Peanut Butter, Jelly"

















"Dory" is in QT currently. She is about the same size as Nas. And is of course a Regal/Hippo tang. Pics of her to come when she is released from prison.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

tsk tsk tsk....U and ur tangs 

Nice Angel! you aren't afraid of it nipping corals?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Bear said:


> tsk tsk tsk....U and ur tangs
> 
> Nice Angel! you aren't afraid of it nipping corals?


That is always a concern but worth the risk for such a beautiful animal. I keep em fed good and they usually leave things alone. I broke my Flame angel of nipping.  (He's in another tank)


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

that powder blue literally glows...iis that just from the flash or does it really look like that? lets get a pic of "flamey"

Andrew


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

He really looks that good! 

Here is "Johnny" (Flame On)


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Sweet pics. FTS?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok, Ok....Sheesh! 

Here is my 75G FTS










The Wife's 75G FTS










The Girls' 75g (2 half tank shots)


















The 120g (3 sides viewable)


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

The wife's favorite picture (so far) of the PB


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

lets get a pic of those fire fish and the sicsor tail dart fish

i really like tha flame angel


----------

